

Ask HN: Do you use FreshBooks? If so please review my new application  - mattculbreth
https://www.invoicehelpers.com/

======
okeumeni
I have to be honest here, I hate signing up to test a product more so for
invite on beta. Over the years of building online application I found out that
is the case for a lot of people. You may want to consider providing a demo
kinda open interface for your app.

~~~
mattculbreth
Yes thanks for the comment. Eventually I'm going to have a test account that
people can use. The issue is that I'm 100% tied to another application so I
have to be careful with the data / functionality I use. They do have a sample
account though.

------
mattculbreth
Howdy friends,

I've just launched a beta of a new application that adds extensions to
FreshBooks. Please take a look if you're a FreshBooks user! New modules coming
out shortly for budgets, improved reporting, and some other goodies.

Thanks!

